
US visa applicants must provide social media handles for additional screening - thomasahle
http://www.zdnet.com/article/us-visa-applicants-must-now-provide-social-media-handles/
======
bediger4000
This is totally stupid. All this will do is screen out intelligent, funny
people, leaving only the deadly dull to get visas. After all, governments are
not known for their ability to detect and appreciate sarcasm, irony and droll
humor.

It's just another way to tighten everything down in the War on Surprises.

